# Peco vs atlas turnout



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I am finding that my atlas turnouts are very noisy and rough when the train goes thru.
How are the peco ones and how do you make them remote ?
Like these ones


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

I use Peco Insulfrog in HO scale and I think the quality is a lot better than that of Atlas. The switch blades hold firm in there position. As for sound I had a couple years between taking my Atlas layout down and building my new one so I don't recall the noise level of Atlas. I can post a short video tonight of my locomotive running through a Peco one though, if you like. There is some sound but I don't know how to gauge what is excessive.

For remote control Peco makes the PL-10 turnout motor which is an under the table mounted motor. Depending on the construction of your table you may need the PL-10E with the PL-9 mounting plate. The PL-10's are a solenoid type motor so they are a fast switch and you should use a CDU in the circuit. There are also other brands of turnout motors that I believe will work with the Peco turnouts but I have no experience with that.

Mark


----------

